# Wildcat Vertical Challenge



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2015)

I apologize in advance for the shameless plug.

I just registered for the 12th Annual 100K Vertical Foot Challenge at Wildcat and I would personally appreciate your support. This is a charity event that supports the Make-A-Wish Foundation. The goal is to ski 100,000 vertical feet non-stop in one day. The Lynx trail is closed for the day and limited to just the challenge participants. The goal is 48 top-to-bottom runs of 2,112 vertical feet on Lynx within the 9-hour window, 7:30am - 4:30pm. This leaves 11 minutes and 15 seconds per run. The Wildcat Express Quad can reach the summit in less than 7 minutes, which leaves just under 4.5 minutes to ski down.

This is my first time participating the Wildcat Vertical Challenge. I would appreciate any tips that veterans of the event can offer.

Please take the time to support my efforts and Make-A-Wish of New Hampshire by donating online.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

Is there a special express lift line for participants?   If not, it's the wait that will kill your chances of success.  If so, then I want in!


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Is there a special express lift line for participants?   If not, it's the wait that will kill your chances of success.  If so, then I want in!



You get priority lift access, and it is on a Monday so crowds are minimal.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Is there a deadline? Would love to help but not the best time for me cash flow wise. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Jan 20, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Is there a deadline? Would love to help but not the best time for me cash flow wise.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The event is March 9. I think they'll accept donations for 60 days after that, but it would not count towards the fund raising goals and contest.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 20, 2015)

Ill def help you out before then! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Angus (Jan 20, 2015)

Great event. Participated when they did not cap the # of runs. I got to 50 and quit with time remaining. It snowed most of day and I was pretty wiped and then drove 3+ hours home. You ski right on and they tossed a few trail mix bars my way during the afternoon! I've been wanting to get back and do it again but doubt I will this year. When you get to about 25 runs, you really lose focus which you need to guard against. From 40 on, you regain the focus because you're anticipating the end.


----------



## CoolMike (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd be curious to see if many snowboarders are able to accomplish this task.  I get fatigued after 20-25 runs and I'm in relatively good shape - although I'm no endurance athlete.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 20, 2015)

I think its Madroch, but I know 1 AZ member does this event annually.  Johnskismore has done it as well


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 20, 2015)

CoolMike said:


> I'd be curious to see if many snowboarders are able to accomplish this task.  I get fatigued after 20-25 runs and I'm in relatively good shape - although I'm no endurance athlete.



From an energy output standpoint I can put in WAY more vert on a snowboard than skis.  I'm not positive I could accomplish this event on skis, but I'm pretty sure I could on a board.  I'm sure a lot of it has to do with individual sport-specific fitness, but in general I think that snowboarding takes less effort than skiing.  It's mostly gross body weight changes as opposed to subtle, single-leg muscle control.   And 9 hours in boots?!?  I'll take snowboarding please.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 20, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I apologize in advance for the shameless plug.
> 
> I just registered for the 12th Annual 100K Vertical Foot Challenge at Wildcat and I would personally appreciate your support. This is a charity event that supports the Make-A-Wish Foundation. The goal is to ski 100,000 vertical feet non-stop in one day. The Lynx trail is closed for the day and limited to just the challenge participants. The goal is 48 top-to-bottom runs of 2,112 vertical feet on Lynx within the 9-hour window, 7:30am - 4:30pm. This leaves 11 minutes and 15 seconds per run. The Wildcat Express Quad can reach the summit in less than 7 minutes, which leaves just under 4.5 minutes to ski down.
> 
> ...



Sounds like fun.  I don't have experience skiing that far nonstop, but i have run for 12+ hrs at a time.  The key is to keep eating.  Start eating early, and often.  A snack every other lift ride should do you.  have a good mix of sweet and salty foods, and keep hydrated. 

Good luck!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Jan 22, 2015)

48 runs at Wildcat is no joke brotha! Good luck


----------



## Edd (Jan 22, 2015)

A number of years ago I thought I could do this, no problem. Pretty sure I was kidding myself.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 24, 2015)

Do it annually... Love it.. May not this year as my partner in crime crapped out with a work commitment ... Great day for an awesome cause...


----------



## Madroch (Jan 24, 2015)

Cannonball- The problem for borders is the traverse at the top.. Time killer...


----------



## yeggous (Mar 8, 2015)

Bump. The challenge is tomorrow. Pleas send in those last minute donations!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

They just cancelled the event. Someone got critically injured. He went flying off the trail down the Tomcat lift line. He was found unconscious and bleeding from the head.

No decision has been made about rescheduling or the future of the event.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

wow....

Hope that individual is okay. 

I'm sure it's a disappointment to have to call off the Challenge, but I can see why they would.   Hopefully you get to enjoy just a nice day of skiing instead.  Must be nice up there today.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

Conditions were packed powder everywhere. The groomers were skiing really nice.

I had 12 runs in the first two hours before they pulled everyone off the course. I went back out for two more runs after the debriefing. Around 10:30 I bagged it for the day and drove to work. This way I could avoid burning the full day of PTO.

Stopping the event was very disappointing for me. I had arranged my weekend around it. I hope they do reschedule it and keep the event going in future years. They must be reassessing. I've never seen people skiing at such speeds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

I imagine you need to keep a good pace to get 48 runs in, but not like Super G pace.  It would seem like endurance is in greater need than speed. 

No way I could do it without being in far better shape than I am now.


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm having trouble visualizing how the poor guy shot down the Tomcat lift line off of Middle Lynx. He must have been wickedly out of control. I'll have to eyeball that when I go next time.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

People ski this event very, very fast. I topped out at 68 mph, but I was talking to people who were getting up well into the 70s. Nobody was turning. Imagine 40 people hammering away on Lynx as fast they can possibly ski. The S-turns were the trickiest. The surface was good but rutted up by guys laying down serious trenches.

The latest news is that the guy died. Really tragic.

http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...ting-in-Make-A-Wish-Fundraiser-295641761.html


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing how the poor guy shot down the Tomcat lift line off of Middle Lynx. He must have been wickedly out of control. I'll have to eyeball that when I go next time.



It was the bottom of the Tomcat lift line off of the very bottom of Polecat. The fact that his ski was still in trail suggests that either he caught an edge in one of the ruts, or his binding released while making the turn at high speeds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

The spot where the lift crosses over can get pretty slick and it's also decently pitched and also has the chair tower to negotiate.  It's a bit of a right hand turn before it cuts back to the left.  That's where the cut off is to head towards Cougar and Catenary.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It was the bottom of the Tomcat lift line off of the very bottom of Polecat. The fact that his ski was still in trail suggests that either he caught an edge in one of the ruts, or his binding released while making the turn at high speeds.



wow, definitely not where I was expecting this tragedy to happen.  terrible news on the death.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The spot where the lift crosses over can get pretty slick and it's also decently pitched and also has the chair tower to negotiate.  It's a bit of a right hand turn before it cuts back to the left.  That's where the cut off is to head towards Cougar and Catenary.



That can get bad, but not today. Everyone was bombing that section and not turning.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Mar 9, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> wow, definitely not where I was expecting this tragedy to happen.  terrible news on the death.



Yeah, I wasn't thinking that at all.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2015)

Where is there a 60' cliff?  As in the report.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

There is not. I would not call it a cliff. It is certainly a drop, but it is skiiable.

Here is a view of the exact drop looking up from below:.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 9, 2015)

yeggous said:


> There is not. I would not call it a cliff. It is certainly a drop, but it is skiiable.
> 
> Here is a view of the exact drop looking up from below:.


I was being a little sarcastic.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 9, 2015)

yeggous said:


> There is not. I would not call it a cliff. It is certainly a drop, but it is skiiable.
> 
> Here is a view of the exact drop looking up from below:.



I'm having a hard time seeing a 60' drop in that image.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 9, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Where is there a 60' cliff?  As in the report.





yeggous said:


> There is not. I would not call it a cliff. It is certainly a drop, but it is skiiable.
> 
> Here is a view of the exact drop looking up from below:.





thetrailboss said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing a 60' drop in that image.



Someone here at work said a skier fell and dropped over a 60' "cliff". The article definitely says "drop". Was there another report that said "cliff"?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing a 60' drop in that image.



He probably ended up 60 feet below trail level and this is just a case where pedestrian speak differs from skiers speak.  

 That shot is typically roped due to all the rocks, but people ski it all the time.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 9, 2015)

Edd said:


> I'm having trouble visualizing how the poor guy shot down the Tomcat lift line off of Middle Lynx. He must have been wickedly out of control. I'll have to eyeball that when I go next time.



Not the spot, but this spot looks pretty dangerous (looking up).  Could easily hook an edge and send you trajectory off by about 15-20 degrees, sending you off the drop off.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Wild...UlMB9GRlcSMrJP_8CCqToA&cbp=11,166.88,,0,-22.5

This appears to be the spot:

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Wild...b4TXa_DRlGVS-rpqzFqQ&cbp=12,95.4,,0,9.99&z=18


----------



## yeggous (Mar 9, 2015)

It's possible that he never even made the jughandle onto Polecat.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## powbmps (Mar 9, 2015)

From the story on WMUR "when he lost control near the bottom of the 5 Corners trail. After falling, he tumbled down the trail and then fell over a 60-foot drop."  It is a bit misleading.  Sucks however it happened.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2015)

I thought there was a catch net there or am I thinking of somewhere else....

Nevermind I know where this is


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe at the left edge of this view, jus past the lift tower? That looks like a drop. https://www.google.com/maps/@44.263...1!3m3!1sGRmhgB4ELbsAAAGun_0CfA!2e0!3e11?hl=en


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 10, 2015)

powbmps said:


> From the story on WMUR "when he lost control near the bottom of the 5 Corners trail. After falling, he tumbled down the trail and then fell over a 60-foot drop."  It is a bit misleading.  Sucks however it happened.



There's no trail at Wildcat called "5 Corners".


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 10, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Not the spot, but this spot looks pretty dangerous (looking up).  Could easily hook an edge and send you trajectory off by about 15-20 degrees, sending you off the drop off.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Wild...UlMB9GRlcSMrJP_8CCqToA&cbp=11,166.88,,0,-22.5



This is the only spot where Middle Lynx crosses under the Tomcat lift so it has to be the spot. It would make sense though. The lift towers become part of the Lynx trail for a few hundred feet. People can generate a ton of speed in this area. I've seen people fall hard in this spot before.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> This is the only spot where Middle Lynx crosses under the Tomcat lift so it has to be the spot. It would make sense though. The lift towers become part of the Lynx trail for a few hundred feet. People can generate a ton of speed in this area. I've seen people fall hard in this spot before.



No, it was not there. It was the very bottom of Lower Polecat where the Tomcat lift crosses. Just after Lynx empties into Lower Polecat and before Catenary. The drop was the bottom-most pitch underneath the Tomcat lift between Lower Polecat and Stay Cat. There was fencing up across about half of it, but not the whole thing.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> No, it was not there. It was the very bottom of Lower Polecat where the Tomcat lift crosses. Just after Lynx empties into Lower Polecat and before Catenary. The drop was the bottom-most pitch underneath the Tomcat lift between Lower Polecat and Stay Cat. There was fencing up across about half of it, but not the whole thing.



https://www.google.com/maps/@44.264...e1!3m3!1sOdnrStOIZR8FavzagOoR9w!2e0!3e5?hl=en


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> People ski this event very, very fast. I topped out at 68 mph, but I was talking to people who were getting up well into the 70s. Nobody was turning. Imagine 40 people hammering away on Lynx as fast they can possibly ski. The S-turns were the trickiest. The surface was good but rutted up by guys laying down serious trenches.
> 
> The latest news is that the guy died. Really tragic.
> 
> http://www.necn.com/news/new-englan...ting-in-Make-A-Wish-Fundraiser-295641761.html





yeggous said:


> *Conditions were packed powder everywhere. The groomers were skiing really nice.*
> 
> I had 12 runs in the first two hours before they pulled everyone off the course. I went back out for two more runs after the debriefing. Around 10:30 I bagged it for the day and drove to work. This way I could avoid burning the full day of PTO.
> 
> Stopping the event was very disappointing for me. I had arranged my weekend around it. I hope they do reschedule it and keep the event going in future years. They must be reassessing. I've never seen people skiing at such speeds.



There's a very good reason why they don't hold races and especially speed events on packed powder - ruts and hooking skis.

IMHO, they were asking for trouble holding this event.  It's a pretty narrow trail with almost zero barriers or netting.  The most serious equipment shown in the video is GS skis, and many people are on just normal skis.  Not seeing anyone with DH or SG skis and I know for a fact that people in NH with race backgrounds own those kind of skis.  

If you're quoting 68mph, in a normal ski outfit on normal skis, I'd say you are using the Ski Tracks app, and you can knock at least 20-25% off that to get your actual speed - so about 50-55mph.  70mph is nearly impossible to hit without an aerodynamic outfit and DH/SG skis, or straightlining a double black diamond pitch (30 deg plus).  If you're not on a race binding (with a din setting multiple points above your level 3 setting) and heavy skis, you're a hair's breadth away from pre-release anywhere above 50mph.

*Sending multiple people tucking down a non-race prepped trail on normal equipment, repeatedly where fatigue can be an issue, is downright irresponsible.*

Here is the aspen town downhill (note the netting, wide trail, easy course, real DH skis, confirmed 70mph, and semi-aero outfit):






Note: I own two pairs of DH skis, and four other pairs of GS/SG (25m to 35m) sidecut race/metal/sandwich construction midfats, some with lifts or plates, that would be appropriate for this kind of event if it was on packed powder....all have bindings that max out at 16, 17 or 18 din (set to 13 or 14).  I've had all of them at or above 60 mph for at least a few seconds, some higher with a fairly aerodynamic outfit.  70+ mph is exceptionally violent.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

Video of 2012, showing skiing about 50-55mph.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

Here is what is looks like to ski and crash at 70 mph, as measured by a calibrated device:


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2015)

Everyone on that hill knew how to ski well. Yes, it was largely a mix of GS and all-mountain / carving skis. This is not the kind of event that you are going to volunteer for unless you feel comfortable. Fatigue was not an issue as this happened early in the day. By the time they shut down the event I felt like I had just gotten warmed up.

This was the second year that this gentleman had participated. Despite it being early in the event, he knew what to expect and had skied this trail many times before at these speeds.

Wildcat did have a focus on safety. They made sure to emphasize that it was not a race. They closed down the course to the general public and had ski patrol controlling access. Ski patrol was out there with rakes fixing up an area that got quickly taken down to boilerplate at the entrance. They had run this event 11 years in the past without incident. I hope they reschedule and I will be back with bells on. This is not the kind of event that you'll find at the posh resorts. It is uniquely Wildcat.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 10, 2015)

This sounds like an awesome event, and, like you say, unique (as far as I know).  Having said that, terrible tragedy, and I can't see them re-instating the event in good conscience.  Not this year, anyway; or not without serious 'soul searching' and perhaps modifying things.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but to do so would seem a bit insensitive?  Not sure.

As an aside, kind of neat that we can discuss various places on the mountain via google maps.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> There's a very good reason why they don't hold races and especially speed events on packed powder - ruts and hooking skis.
> 
> IMHO, they were asking for trouble holding this event.  It's a pretty narrow trail with almost zero barriers or netting.  The most serious equipment shown in the video is GS skis, and many people are on just normal skis.  Not seeing anyone with DH or SG skis and I know for a fact that people in NH with race backgrounds own those kind of skis.
> 
> ...



It is worth noting that he was skiing yellow Fischer race skis.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Abominable said:


> Not this year, anyway; or not without serious 'soul searching' and perhaps modifying things.  Perhaps I'm wrong, but to do so would seem a bit insensitive?  Not sure.



If I was one of the organizers, I'd ask the family of the deceased what their feelings were.  This was his second year participating I believe.   Maybe not, but I'd think that he would want the event to continue in the future.  

There's certainly added risk in the event, but this really just sounds like a tragic accident; something that could happen to any one of us during a typical ski day.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2015)

> Organizers stopped the event following the incident



And for years to come due to our litigious society!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2015)

My bet is that the event turns into a ski-athon but without inducement to ski fast.  


.


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> There's certainly added risk in the event, but this really just sounds like a tragic accident; something that could happen to any one of us during a typical ski day.



I agree.  I often think of people on this forum and some of the conditions or trails that are skied and at speeds!  One edge catch is all it takes!


----------



## dlague (Mar 10, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> My bet is that the event turns into a ski-athon but without inducement to ski fast.
> 
> 
> .




Hope on the Slopes (American Cancer Society), requires that all participants were a FLAIK GPS device.  They monitor speeds in the lodge on a screen that everyone sees, if any one is reporting speeds above 30 MPH then they are disqualified.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It is worth noting that he was skiing yellow Fischer race skis.



Trying to hit 60+ on modern GS skis really isn't the greatest idea IMHO.  Any way to find out if they were SG or DH skis?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Hope on the Slopes (American Cancer Society), requires that all participants were a FLAIK GPS device.  They monitor speeds in the lodge on a screen that everyone sees, if any one is reporting speeds above 30 MPH then they are disqualified.



Then that is a event that I would never support. I just looked through my past several ski days, and there is not a single run that did not include trees or moguls, where I didn't break 35mph. And usually on the tree/mogul runs, I did on the run out as well.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 10, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> Trying to hit 60+ on modern GS skis really isn't the greatest idea IMHO.  Any way to find out if they were SG or DH skis?



No, I only know that much because I saw it myself. He was using at least as appropriate gear as anyone else, myself included. I don't think the type of skis he had is at all relevant to what happened. Even if he had hit 60+, it is very unlikely that he would have kept that speed all the way to the bottom where he fell.

Tragic accident is certainly the best way to describe this.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 10, 2015)

yeggous said:


> No, I only know that much because I saw it myself. He was using at least as appropriate gear as anyone else, myself included. I don't think the type of skis he had is at all relevant to what happened. Even if he had hit 60+, it is very unlikely that he would have kept that speed all the way to the bottom where he fell.
> 
> Tragic accident is certainly the best way to describe this.



What I'm saying is that the odds of a ski getting away from you - hooking an edge, over bending a tail, pre-releasing, etc - increase considerably as you get beyond their design speed and intended turn radius.  GS skis are NOT appropriate for this type of event, if you're going to tuck much of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

Highwaystar,

You certainly have a point, but where this accident occurred, I'd be surprised if he was going over 30.   40 max.   It was at the very bottom of the mountain where the last turn would be to head for the lift.  The pitch before the turn isn't all that steep.  Maybe he did ask too much of his equipment as the turn is sharp.  We all catch edges from time to time when we are not maximizing our equipment's capability.  I actually catch edges most often when I'm not pushing it and I'm skiing lazy.

We'll probably never know, but it's likely he just hit his head off a rock in a bad way with tragic results.  You don't have to be traveling at that high of a rate of speed to cause serious damage doing that.   Would your DH or SG skis have prevented the accident?  Who knows.  He could have just gotten lazy with his edge and tumbled over.  No way to really play Internet Forensics just by looking at the type of ski he was on.


----------



## CoolMike (Mar 10, 2015)

Watching the footage from 2012 it makes one wonder how they thought this was OK without netting on the sides of the trail.

50+ MPH is serious business.

There is no way they should reschedule or continue this event.


----------



## Brad J (Mar 10, 2015)

First this is a tragic accident and my heart goes out to his family, I have known about this event for years and was under the belief that it was part of the rules that there was no tucking ,high speed straight lining allowed and the goal was to just reach the 48 runs by the end of the day. Not 48 at 2:30 with two hours to go. you can run the event easy with a rally format that there is a set time for each run. you can do 6 runs an hour for 8 hours to get to the 48 runs. This would mean a disqualification is you skied to fast.  Its a great event that had a tragic ending but I am sure that with a few rule changes it can be run safely for many years to come.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2015)

Very sad.  I skipped the event this year due to vacation in Stowe (off the hook).  Did it the last two years.  The majority of the participants do not fly down at high speeds.  You can reach the 100k doing 35 easy... Yes, some of the trained racers flew, and most of those  had race stock GS- I did it on fischer rc- no issues.  Watch the 2013 film- people just cruising... That corner isn't crazy but legs (at least mine- 45 yo) are pretty tired and it is tightish in tired legs- inside track is ideal but always got super rutted real quick.  I have race stock GS but figured the fatigue would be worse than the added stability...so I used race carvers instead and slowed down.  It is so very sad that this man lost his life, and too bad that a great event that raised a good bit of money for a most worthwhile cause will probably be cancelled.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 10, 2015)

Also- not surprisingly- most of the film in 2012 is about a pretty stout high school sr- and some other racers who finished 100k at like 2:30 or 3:00- those finishing at 430 or later are not going anywhere near that speed.


----------



## machski (Mar 10, 2015)

I heard this morning driving up North that the NH state police are looking to speak with anyone who saw this accident.  Sad to hear.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...-well-liked/BIjn2ZCF6E2sN1CDRogBuN/story.html


Hadn't read the globe article.  This one seems like a better representation of what happened.  No mention of "cliff" or "drop".  Just says he continued 67 feet downhill after the fall.


----------



## Katahdin (Mar 11, 2015)

North Conway man's ski released, causing fatal fall, according to Troop F State Police:

http://www.conwaydailysun.com/newsx...-fatal-fall-according-to-troop-f-state-police


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 11, 2015)

Katahdin said:


> North Conway man's ski released, causing fatal fall, according to Troop F State Police:
> 
> http://www.conwaydailysun.com/newsx...-fatal-fall-according-to-troop-f-state-police



Well there you have it.  As I said previously, if you're going to spend any good amount of time skiing at high speed (especially across variable snow like ruts), have your bindings cranked up very high.  Like your level 3 setting plus at least 2-3 or more points.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2015)

As mentioned before, surprised netting was not used on the run - just in case!


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 11, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Highwaystar,
> 
> You certainly have a point, but where this accident occurred, I'd be surprised if he was going over 30.   40 max.   It was at the very bottom of the mountain where the last turn would be to head for the lift.  The pitch before the turn isn't all that steep.  Maybe he did ask too much of his equipment as the turn is sharp.  We all catch edges from time to time when we are not maximizing our equipment's capability.  I actually catch edges most often when I'm not pushing it and I'm skiing lazy.
> 
> We'll probably never know, but it's likely he just hit his head off a rock in a bad way with tragic results.  You don't have to be traveling at that high of a rate of speed to cause serious damage doing that.   Would your DH or SG skis have prevented the accident?  Who knows.  He could have just gotten lazy with his edge and tumbled over.  No way to really play Internet Forensics just by looking at the type of ski he was on.



I never said he should have been skiing on SG or DH skis for this event, rather that they do exist and are better for exceeding 60mph.  When handled properly, they work quite well for spending lots of time in the 40 to 70mph range, and turn just fine at that speed range.  HOWEVER, they can be very touchy and fatiguing to ski on.   Any race ski is pretty touchy and dangerous if you need to speed check/skid on variable snow, compared to the midfats most people are comfortable on these days.


Given the variable nature of the snow and a more realistic actual top speed range of 45-55mph, I would personally select a race construction midfat (85-90mm waist, 25m-30m sidecut, 185-195 cm, wood core/2 sheets of metal/sandwich) with a single 10mm lifter or damper plate, with a race stock binding.  Good ski for this event:

http://www.epicski.com/t/103771/stockli-stormrider-xxxl-size-recommendation-please


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> As mentioned before, surprised netting was not used on the run - just in case!



There were fences in places, including across most of the the entrance to the lift line where he went over.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 11, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> I never said he should have been skiing on SG or DH skis for this event, rather that they do exist and are better for exceeding 60mph.  When handled properly, they work quite well for spending lots of time in the 40 to 70mph range, and turn just fine at that speed range.  HOWEVER, they can be very touchy and fatiguing to ski on.   Any race ski is pretty touchy and dangerous if you need to speed check/skid on variable snow, compared to the midfats most people are comfortable on these days.
> 
> 
> Given the variable nature of the snow and a more realistic actual top speed range of 45-55mph, I would personally select a race construction midfat (85-90mm waist, 25m-30m sidecut, 185-195 cm, wood core/2 sheets of metal/sandwich) with a single 10mm lifter or damper plate, with a race stock binding.  Good ski for this event:
> ...



Stop acting like you are f'ing Alberta Tomba. I'm sick of all your bullshit talk. Let's have a ski off....loser is permanently banned....what say you?!?!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2015)

Kind of sad that this charitable event has been marred by this accident.


----------



## Highway Star (Mar 12, 2015)

MadMadWorld said:


> Stop acting like you are f'ing Alberta Tomba. I'm sick of all your bullshit talk. Let's have a ski off....loser is permanently banned....what say you?!?!



So now you're hating on me because I know something about ski gear?  I'm not sure you even know how to put on your skis in the right direction.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 12, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> So now you're hating on me because I know something about ski gear?  I'm not sure you even know how to put on your skis in the right direction.



I wouldn't recommend that ski for skiing switch in this configuration. I'd much prefer a mid-fat twin tip with a wood core with a titanal layer for dampening. However, if your'e going for twitter points this is a win!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 12, 2015)

Highway Star said:


> So now you're hating on me because I know something about ski gear?  I'm not sure you even know how to put on your skis in the right direction.



So I take that as a no? Man up little boy


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 12, 2015)

Abubob said:


> I wouldn't recommend that ski for skiing switch in this configuration. I'd much prefer a mid-fat twin tip with a wood core with a titanal layer for dampening. However, if your'e going for twitter points this is a win!



I would recommend that you ONLY ski switch in this configuration!


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

Bump.

Many of you know that I tried to complete this challenge last year. Tragically the event was cut short when one of my fellows skiers, Sam Moore, 34, of North Conway, was killed in an accident while participating. While I did not witness the accident occur, I did see the aftermath.

I have chosen to return this year and finish what I started. Typically registration fills up very quickly, but in the wake of last year registration still had not filled. If anyone cares to join me, registration remains open.

I have already promised my wife Noreen that I will use my best judgement and conduct myself as safely as possible. While she does not want me to participate again this year, experiencing last year's tragedy has strengthened my resolve to complete the challenge this year.

Please take the time to support my effort, and seriously ill children who could use our help.

https://friends.nh.wish.org/fundraise?fcid=620126


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm heading up to North Conway tonight to prepare myself for the event. The challenge is Monday. The forecast looks like it will start as refrozen bullet proof in the morning, and then transition into some kind of hot mess by late afternoon. Should be interesting to see what mother nature throws at us. These are not ideal conditions, but I'm planning to go for it anyways.

Don't hesitate to send along those donations to Make-A-Wish. I'm wishing for a better season next year.
https://friends.nh.wish.org/fundraise?fcid=620126


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 11, 2016)

Good luck and stay safe!  If you don't hit 100k it's still a great thing you are doing


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2016)

Wildcat is a mix of slush and ice today. Fun skiing, and a nice day out. Tomorrow promises to be good. Polecat and Middle Catapult are roped off, which is not promising for the days ahead.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

Edd said:


> Wildcat is a mix of slush and ice today. Fun skiing, and a nice day out. Tomorrow promises to be good. Polecat and Middle Catapult are roped off, which is not promising for the days ahead.



Middle Catapult can be a train wreck on a good day. With all the freeze-thaw it has not been pretty. My guess is that they want to let Polecat drain before they put together the pieces.

Everything should freeze solid tonight. I'm not sure what to expect tomorrow. On one hand, it will have plenty of time to drain. On the other hand, the melt was severe.

How are base depths holding up? Any news on the condition of Lynx?


----------



## Edd (Mar 11, 2016)

yeggous said:


> How are base depths holding up? Any news on the condition of Lynx?



I mean, it looks pretty decent, but with the temps next week I don't know. I hope it holds out, because I love it here. And, I won't be able to ski again until the 25th of March. I'm worried.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 11, 2016)

Edd said:


> I mean, it looks pretty decent, but with the temps next week I don't know. I hope it holds out, because I love it here. And, I won't be able to ski again until the 25th of March. I'm worried.



They absolutely buried that trail a few weeks ago. Seriously have never seen so much depth. But it has been warm, and Lynx was the first trail to melt out last year due to exposure in the S turns and below the pump house.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 12, 2016)

Usually they cap participants at 50 about a week after registration opens. This year they've only 36 participants. Last year's accident must have scared people away. I know my wife is not happy that I am participating.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Madroch (Mar 12, 2016)

I'll be back next year...did it a couple of years and have now missed the last 2..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2016)

How did it go?


----------



## yeggous (Mar 14, 2016)

Everyone survived. 38 registered, 36 participated. 33 finished the 48 run goal. I was one of 8 to make it to 50 runs.

The S-turns turned into a luge track. The only play was to ride the loose granular pile along the snow fence. Fortunately it started to snow around 1:45. The snow made a big difference and salvaged the end of the day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2016)

Congrats!  That's awesome.  I'm not in horrible shape, but I sure as shit couldn't ski Lynx 48 times, never mind 50.  Hell, I bet 30 would be my limit.  Impressive


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2016)

I'll be up there tomorrow morning if you're around.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 14, 2016)

The first few runs you are being cautious and getting the lay of the trail that day. By the twelfth run you are settling into the zone and unloading on the trail. By run 30 there is blue ice all over the place. You have to adapt your strategy to either rip down the ice, or surf the loose granular.

The hardest part about getting to 50 runs is that you need to maintain pace. It's easy to get cautious and slow down as you get tired. If you fall behind a 10 minute per run pace then all is lost. By the end I was clocking just over 10 minutes per run and it was making me nervous. I started up the chair on my last run at 4:05, and the lift ran until 4:30.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 14, 2016)

It's back to work for me tomorrow so I won't be there.

If anyone needs a new helmet, we got a special promo code from Bern. Buy a new helmet and get a free goggle plus they'll donate another $5 to Make-A-Wish. Promo code WILDCAT16 valid through April 1.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 15, 2016)

Photo album is up on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153972614597359.1073741877.7959777358&type=3

Including one of this sexy beast:


Feel free to criticize. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Abubob (Mar 15, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Feel free to criticize. What am I doing wrong?


You look waaaaay too serious! Lighten up Francis. :-D

Just kidding. Looks like they had nice coverage there. I need to look into doing this next year.


----------

